# where is  packagesite.txz sent  to, and how is it usable if direct downloaded?



## jb_fvwm2 (May 21, 2019)

Due to unsteady wifi,  I 'wget' 'd packagesite.txz, but no reading of man pages tells  where  to put it,  nor how to
unpack it so package knows it's there. That I've seen...


----------



## SirDice (May 21, 2019)

It's one of the files that get fetched by pkg-update(8). It should also fetch a digests.txz and a meta.txz nowadays. They all contain a YAML file that's read and saved to a SQLite database, I don't think they're meant to be "manhandled".

You might be able to 'trick' pkg(8) if you save them to a directory and set PACKAGESITE to file:///some/dir/where/you/saved/them.

If you _really_ want to know how it works you can take a peek at the pkg(8) source code of course: https://github.com/freebsd/pkg


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (May 22, 2019)

So I probably was asking for a new command: "pkg extract-and-install-packagesite" which would/may
mention that the first two files are in such and such a place [ the large file
the only  one I've a problem downloading consistently...  ] , and the $1 to the new command would
put it 3rd and proceed as if pkg had downloaded  it.   [ once wget had worked better than pkg could  ].
Thanks for helping me clarify the  q.


----------



## SirDice (May 22, 2019)

You can try increasing FETCH_RETRY and/or FETCH_TIMEOUT. Those might be useful in your case. All my packages come from a local repository and rarely fail to connected or download. If that happens my whole network is having issues and I have much bigger problems


----------

